# The New Legends of Monkey



## M. Robert Gibson (Feb 15, 2021)

CBBC are to show a new series *The New Legends Of Monkey*  inspired by classic novel Journey To The West, by Wu Ch’eng-En, as well as Japanese series Monkey, which was dubbed for English audiences.








						CBBC bringing back spirit of Monkey with new series
					

CBBC has acquired both seasons of live-action series The New Legends Of Monkey, which was inspired by cult eighties hit show Monkey.




					www.prolificnorth.co.uk
				








__





						The New Legends of Monkey - CBBC - BBC
					

The Monkey King, Tripitaka, Pigsy, and Sandy set out in search of the sacred scrolls on this epic quest filled with challenges to overcome, puzzles to survive... And Demons to fight!




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




I'm sure there are many here who remember the 70s and 80s Monkey series.  I kinow I do

I'm a fan of the original book as well, it being one of the few book I've read more than once.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 15, 2021)

Fascinating , ive never seen or even heard of this .


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Feb 15, 2021)

It seems it was on Netflix in 2018, but I've never used Netflix so it's new to me 








						The New Legends of Monkey (TV Series 2018– ) - IMDb
					

The New Legends of Monkey: With Chai Hansen, Luciane Buchanan, Josh Thomson, Emilie Cocquerel. Entering the mythical world of the Monkey King, where a young monk and his group of disciples are on a journey to collect scrolls of Buddhist wisdom.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Feb 15, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> Fascinating , ive never seen or even heard of this .


Do you mean this new series, or the whole Monkey/Journey to the West saga?

Here the opening to the earlier series




Class


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 15, 2021)

M. Robert Gibson said:


> Do you mean this new series, or the whole Monkey/Journey to the West saga?
> 
> Here the opening to the earlier series
> 
> ...



I not familiar with either .

I just watch the trailer . Oh my god , that looks  psychotic ! I love it !


----------



## Vladd67 (Feb 15, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> I not familiar with either .
> 
> I just watch the trailer . Oh my god , that looks  psychotic ! I love it !


It was and you would.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 15, 2021)

Vladd67 said:


> It was and you would.



Im wondering how I could have missed this one.


----------



## Vladd67 (Feb 15, 2021)

It was almost required viewing in the 80's one of the Beebs best imports.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Feb 15, 2021)

Here's what Wikipedia have to say about the original book








						Journey to the West - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




It's been a good few years since I read it (I have Arthur Waley's translation) but I recommend it   

Also, there are a few full length episodes on YouTube of the earlier show


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 15, 2021)

Vladd67 said:


> It was almost required viewing in the 80's one of the Beebs best imports.



It never appeared on US television as far as I know.


----------



## HareBrain (Feb 15, 2021)

M. Robert Gibson said:


> Here the opening to the earlier series



Strangely without the titles.

This was where I learned the word "irrepressible".


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 16, 2021)

Vladd67 said:


> It was almost required viewing in the 80's one of the Beebs best imports.


Might have been the late 70s. This was core viewing when I was at primary school, along with Dukes of Hazzard. There really was nothing else like it on tv. Water Margin had preceded it by a year or two, and although that was unintentionally comical ( bad dubbing, ott fights, odd translation) it was essentially a serious drama. Monkey was hilarious fun.


----------



## Droflet (Feb 16, 2021)

Loved the original Monkey. The humor was way, way out there. I doubt that an American remake will capture the same magic. But I'll await feedback.


----------



## Vladd67 (Feb 16, 2021)

Droflet said:


> Loved the original Monkey. The humor was way, way out there. I doubt that an American remake will capture the same magic. But I'll await feedback.


Actually @Droflet it's an Australian, New Zealand production filmed in New Zealand. The first three episodes were combined into one telemovie for its Australian premiere.


----------



## Droflet (Feb 16, 2021)

Holy cow!!! Thanks for that Vladd. I wouldn't have guessed that. I supposed that's where the, ahh, colorful dubbing comes from.


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 16, 2021)

I watched the antipodean series a while back on Amazon Prime. My 13 year old enjoyed it. I found the lead a bit flat.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Feb 16, 2021)

Droflet said:


> Holy cow!!! Thanks for that Vladd. I wouldn't have guessed that. I supposed that's where the, ahh, colorful dubbing comes from.


I think Vladd was referring to the new series being an Australian, New Zealand production.  The 70s version was Japanese
and according to this








						Monkey (TV series) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



was 'BBC dubbed'


----------



## HareBrain (Feb 16, 2021)

M. Robert Gibson said:


> 'BBC dubbed'



With some quite big names if you look them up. I wasn't surprised to find that Pigsy was Peter Woodthorpe, who played Gollum in both the BBC radio drama and the Ralph Bashki LOTR film (and Max in early Inspector Morse). Andrew Sachs and Miriam Margolyes were also in it.


----------

